#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Прошу помощи >  > > >  >  >  Нужна срочно помощь Ирине Рудых

## Akasha

В Катманду в Непале в тюрьме под предварительным следствием сидит Ирина Рудых. Она невиновна.Привожу письма  по-английски. Завтра переведу и помещу по-русски. Ей надо помочь.
Может быть? у кого-то есть знакомые в Катманду? 

Regarding Irina's story here are the facts as known so far :
 Shes kept in Dilli Bazar Jail , Kathmandu.
 She has been kept there for the past 6 months,  for investigation , yet the police is doing nothing . her trial hasn't begun yet. as far as i understood, she can be kept in jail up to 3.5. years, before the trial actually begins.
 She has been accused of murder. her cleaning lady, a Nepali girl has been brutally murdered, and the pieces of her body were put in a suitcase similar to Irina's. the problem is Irina was staying in Kopan gompa at that time ( dates : 15 - 31.7.06.) the estimations are the murder took place around 23-24.7. 

on 25.7 the Nepali family payed a visit to Irina in kopan Gompa , asking of her whereabouts.  The problem is the apartment was robbed at that time, as Irina had kept 2;500$ there. so many of her belongings were missing , and apparently the body has been found on her suitcase.

The problem is Irina is mentally not stable at all, and its hard to get a clear answer from her.
It seems she Suffers from some sort of provocation, as she has been engaged in some dangerous practices. 

The fact that she isn't mentally well, has been used against her .  

Apparently she has a perfect Alibi, as she has been in Kopan at that time. since she hasn't had Visa, she didn't register at Kopan book, but many monks saw her there on the dates of the murder.  The head of the Tantric college  , named Jampa Lama is willing to testify on her behalf , but she need two witnesses , and Lama lundrub the Abbott of the Monastery , isn't willing to let the police in investigate. Since  , Irina has misbehaved at the monastery, and therefore they are reluctant to help.

We visited her yesterday in jail and brought her some food, as the food there and hygiene is terrible.  we think she really needs some psychiatric evaluation. and help from human right organization. 

 she has a local lawyer , he' s name is : Sher BaHadur K.C , KTM  , he's  contact details are as follows : Tel : 4247735 , (office) , 4426145 (home) , mobile: 9851063153.

We  think , she'll always appreciate some affection & caring  and food & medicine from anther fellow human being ,  as being in jail isn't helping her sanity much. and the conditions there are SO  harsh. so anyone whose around Nepal , and would like to offer some care is mostly welcomed . 

Warning - we were warned by several people not to engage in that story.
 please be careful , as we were treated quite harshly by the police upon paying visits. Don't bring any passposrt or I.d. card. make sure not to give any raveling information about your identity. only give your first name.

So wonderful to know were All SO strongly connected ,to a powerful community and True caring & sincere willingness to help exists among fellow practitioners.    

May all aspirations of our beloved precious master swiftly accomplished!!!!

Warm wishes to all!!
Alex & Shuny 

Dear Alex [& Shuny]:

This is great news: thank you for taking the steps that resulted in the
article. It is not clear, however, if that will be enough for the release
which, I would think, is the objective to reach. Am sure that you will keep
all of us posted in the next days on the evolution of this story.

In the event that further complications and delays arise we should, perhaps,
consider the possibility to establish a donation fund to cover the costs of
a more effective legal assistance and of any support in term of food,
medicines, possible "contributions" to jail staff to ensure that Irina is
better treated, etc.]. I would think that there may be a chance to seek the
assistance of a lawyer more connected with the local establishment, if the
current one is not so. I've been living in Nepal myself for a while and I
wonder if the article will be - as we all hope - enough to unlock such a
situation ...

If any of you - Alex and/or Shuny - uses Skype I'll be happy to talk to any
of you for a more detailed update [below is my Skypename]. Thank you guys
for bringing this to the Community's attention and thank you, Alex, for what
I personally consider a very appropriate and sensitive appeal to consider
Norbunet a valuable tool to resort to, if and when "life emergencies" happen
to any of us. Ciao.

Andrea
---
Andrea Sertoli, New York City
andrea@shangshung.org
Skype: andrea5722

Dear Loekjehe:  This is an article from today's Kathmandu Post about
Irina Rudikh. I asked a friend in Kathmandu to look into her story
three days ago. This article is the result of his help. I hope Irina
will soon be released. I would like to thank everyone who has made an
effort to help our Vajra sister Irina during her ordeal.
I would  like to appeal to all members of the Dzogchen Community to
post notices on the Norbunet immediately upon learning of any
practitioner in a similar situation. Irina could have been helped
much earlier and might not have languished in one of the worst jails
in Asia for many months.
Thanks Alex Souter, Bangkok
Акаша

----------


## Таши

Какой ужас...

----------


## Galina

*This is an article from today's Kathmandu Post about
Irina Rudikh. I asked a friend in Kathmandu to look into her story
three days ago. This article is the result of his help.*




Статья про Ирину - 
http://www.nepalmountainnews.org/new..._from=&ucat=1&


Russian National Languishing In Nepal Jail - News 

Nepalmountainnews Report 

January 7, 2007 - Irina Rudikh, a Russian national, is languishing in a Nepali jail for six months but she is not sure how many more months, possibly years, she will have to suffer in a Nepali prison though police investigation found she was not involved in the murder case she was accused of.

Rudikh, a spiritual practitioner, was arrested by Kathmandu District Police on August 9, 2006 on charges of killing Rooku Nepal, 20, a Nepali girl. The girl worked as a domestic in her rented apartment at Dhapasi. As the body of the slain girl was found in a suitcase at Sallaghari area of Bhaktapur, Rudikh was sent to District Police Office, Bhaktapur for necessary investigation, report said. 

Rudikh said she had gone to Kopan Monastery for a 15-day retreat on July 15, leaving a spare key of her apartment with Rooku. The key was meant for the girl to come to the apartment to clean it. 

"I do not exactly remember the date. It must be July 24 or 25, Rooku's parents came to the Monastery saying their daughter did not return home," she recalled as quoted by The Kathmandu Post. "We went together to the apartment at Dhapasi but found that $ 2,500 in cash and other valuables in the room were missing."

Rudhikh then shifted to Dragon Guest House, Bouddha, after the completion of her retreat at the monastery. The body of the missing girl was found in a suitcase at Sallaghari area of Bhaktapur on August 9. 

On the same day, Rudikh was arrested by police on charges of killing the girl. According to officials at Charkhal jail, another Russian national is also at the prison in connection with the same incident.

A police team led by Inspector Dharma Raj Sunuwar had investigated the case of Rooku. After nearly a month of investigation, police filed a case against Rudikh at District Court Bhaktapur. However, the court on September 9 passed a verdict to keep her in prison for investigation. 

"Since we are not fully sure that you are innocent, we are sending you to jail," Rudikh, with her eyes full of tears, quoted her translator as explaining the court verdict. "I repeatedly pleaded with them [judges] to go to Kopan monastery to get evidence of my innocence. But no one listened to me."

A permanent resident of Rostov of Russia, she has been kept in the Charkhal prison since then. Her lawyer knocked on the door of Appellate Court Patan for her release but in vain. The court on December 22 passed a similar verdict to keep her in prison for 'further investigation'. 

Concerned investigation officials, however, claim that she was not found involved in the incident. "We arrested her [Rudhikh] just because kin of the murdered girl pointedly charged her with the murder. We did not find her involvement in the murder in course of our investigation," police Inspector Sunuwar told.

"We have done our job. It is up to the court now to make final verdict on her," he added. 

According to him, if Rudhikh was a Nepali national, she could have been released on the condition of presenting herself before the the court as and when asked. "But that is not possible in a case of a foreigner." 

Rudikh also said that the Russian Embassy in Nepal remained indifferent to her case. According to her, she was once approached by an official from the Embassy. "We can not do anything to you. We do not have contacts with the interior ministry in Nepal," she quoted a Russian Embassy official as telling her when she pleaded for help.

Rudhikh, a divorcee with an 18-year old daughter in Russia, said that she has very little means to pay for a proper lawyer. "This may cause her to languish in a Nepali prison for several years," said a police officer, preferring anonymity.

----------


## Neroli

А перевести кто-нибудь может?

----------


## Galina

Очень кратко.
Ирину обвиняют в убийстве непальской девочки, которая убиралась в снимаемой Ирой  квартире. Ира ушла в 15-дневный ритрит в монастырь и оставила ей ключ для уборки.
А через некоторое время родители этой девочки сообщили о её исчезновении. Затем тело девочки нашли в чемодане, похожим на чемодан Ирины. Тогда же обнаружилась пропажа 2,5 тысяч долларов и вещей Иры.
Предварительное следствие не нашло доказательств вины Ирины. Но это должен решить суд. Да и родители непальской девочки обвиняют Ирину.
На условиях анонимности какой-то местный чиновник сообщил автору этой статьи, что если бы Ирина  имела гражданство Непала, то её бы отпустили до суда. А поскольку она иностранка, то её оставили в тюрьме. А суд может состояться и через несколько лет.

Российское посольство  в Непале не может защитить Ирину, так как у них нет связей с министерством внутренних дел Непала.

________________________________

Вся проблема в очень тяжелых условиях в этой тюрьме.

----------


## Маша_ла

Итак пишут, что Ирина ментально не стабильна, что она была в ритрите, но плохо себя там вела и только глава этого монастыря готов подтвердить, что она там была, в предполагаемые даты убийства, а другой Лама не хочет ей помогать, поскольку, она себя там не очень зарекомендовала.
Проблема в том, что человек, насколько понятно из первого письма в первом сообщении, не совсем стабилен и адекватен психически, поэтому тюрьма и условия там, влияют негативно на психику женщины.
Она ушла в ритрит и оставила ключи от комнаты, где лежали все ее деньги, девочке-уборщице - очень неосмотрительно, по-моему.
Вот еще, что пишут Алекс и Шуни: The problem is Irina is mentally not stable at all, and its hard to get a clear answer from her.
It seems she Suffers from some sort of provocation, as she has been engaged in some dangerous practices. 
Т.е., что она вообще ментально не стабильна, от нее сложно добиться ясного ответа. Похоже, что она страдает каким-то психическим заболеванием, как будто она была вовлечена в какие-то опасные практики.
Это и то, что даже монахи отказываются ей помочь, говорит о действительно тяжелом заболевании женщины.
Очень жаль девочку-уборщицу, которая лишилась жизни из-за неосмотрительности Ирины.
Помочь реально можно насобирав на бакшиш и удостоверившись, что деньги попадут по назначению, кому надо.
И привлекать общественное мнение.. 
Тяжелая карма. Ом ма ни пе ме хум.

----------


## kirava

Вот ещё из рассылки.
Shuny Hollander 	 Regarding Irina's story	

Dear all!

Regarding Irina's story here are the facts as known so far : 

Shes kept in Dilli Bazar Jail , Kathmandu. 

She has been kept there for the past 6 months,  for investigation , yet the police is doing nothing . her trial hasn't begun yet. as far as i understood, she can be kept in jail up to 3.5. years, before the trial actually begins. 

She has been accused of murder. her cleaning lady, a Nepali girl has been brutally murdered, and the pieces of her body were put in a suitcase similar to Irina's. the problem is Irina was staying in Kopan gompa at that time ( dates : 15 - 31.7.06.) the estimations are the murder took place around 23-24.7.  

on 25.7 the Nepali family payed a visit to Irina in kopan Gompa , asking of her whereabouts.  The problem is the apartment was robbed at that time, as Irina had kept 2;500$ there. so many of her belongings were missing , and apparently the body has been found on her suitcase.

The problem is Irina is mentally not stable at all, and its hard to get a clear answer from her. 
It seems she Suffers from some sort of provocation, as she has been engaged in some dangerous practices. 

The fact that she isn't mentally well, has been used against her .  

Apparently she has a perfect Alibi, as she has been in Kopan at that time. since she hasn't had Visa, she didn't register at Kopan book, but many monks saw her there on the dates of the murder.  The head of the Tantric college  , named Jampa Lama is willing to testify on her behalf , but she need two witnesses , and Lama lundrub the Abbott of the Monastery , isn't willing to let the police in investigate. Since  , Irina has misbehaved at the monastery, and therefore they are reluctant to help.

We visited her yesterday in jail and brought her some food, as the food there and hygiene is terrible.  we think she really needs some psychiatric evaluation. and help from human right organization. 

 she has a local lawyer , he' s name is : Sher BaHadur K.C , KTM  , he's  contact details are as follows : Tel : 4247735 , (office) , 4426145 (home) , mobile: 9851063153.

We  think , she'll always appreciate some affection & caring  and food & medicine from anther fellow human being ,  as being in jail isn't helping her sanity much. and the conditions there are SO  harsh. so anyone whose around Nepal , and would like to offer some care is mostly welcomed .  

Warning - we were warned by several people not to engage in that story.
 please be careful , as we were treated quite harshly by the police upon paying visits. Don't bring any passposrt or I.d. card. make sure not to give any raveling information about your identity. only give your first name. 

So wonderful to know were All SO strongly connected ,to a powerful community and True caring & sincere willingness to help exists among fellow practitioners.    

May all aspirations of our beloved precious master swiftly accomplished!!!!

Warm wishes to all!! 
Alex & Shuny .

----------


## Neroli

> Ужасная карма. Бедная Ирина.


И девочку непальскую тоже жаль...

----------


## kirava

Ирину держат в Дилли Базар, Катманду уже 6 месяцев, её могут продержать там до 3.5 лет. Обвиняют её в убийстве служанки, чьи останки нашли в чемодане похожем на чемодан Ирины. В тот период когда было совершенно убийство, Ирина была в Копан гомпе. У  Ирины проблемы с психикой и от неё трудно получить ясные ответы. Похоже что она страдает от какой то провокации, так как она занималась некоторыми опасными практиками. Лама Люндруб, настоятель монастыря Копан,  не желает, чтобы полиция производила расследование в монастыре, так как Ирина не верно вела себя там. 

Сейчас Ирине пытаются оказать поддержку люди из Дзогчен-общины за рубежом.

----------


## Galina

Предлагаю посвятить заслуги от своей практики разрешению этой ситуации у Ирины.

----------


## Маша_ла

И хорошему перерождению девочки погибшей..

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Есть у кого-нибудь фото Ирины?

----------


## Akasha

Маша, вы пишите:
Очень жаль девочку-уборщицу, которая лишилась жизни из-за неосмотрительности Ирины."

Из чего Вы это вывели?
И попробуйте быть адекватной в тюрьме в катманду, просдев там полгода...


Извините, что еще не перевела текст - врямя, увы! Завтра постараюсь перевести.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Акаша, так все ж: есть фото Ирины? Поскольку я с ней незнаком и никогда ее не видел, у меня с ней нет кармической связи, достаточной, чтобы оказать помощь. Поэтому нужно фото.

----------


## Akasha

Нандзед Дордже, я ее тоже никогда не видела. Попробуем узнать в Катманду, нет ли у кого нибудь фото.
таши делег!

----------


## Akasha

Првожу сегодняшнее письмо Шуни Холландер!

Дорогие все!
Я благодарю всех,кто беспокоится и предлагает помощь.
Я отправляюсь в пещеру «Маратика» и в следующем месяце я буду недоступна для электронной почты.
Теперь этим делом будет заниматься Алес Сутер (Alex Souter), у него все контакты и необходима помощь.
Если у вас есть какие-то мысли или возможность помочь, пожалуйста, пишите Алексу : "Alex Souter" dang4d@hotmail.com.
Я уверена, он будет информировать всех нас  если будет что-то происходить.
Наилучшие пожелания,
 Шуни Холландер



Dear everyone!

I'd like to thank each one of you for caring and offering your help. 

I'm leaving to Martika cave , so i wont be accissble via email the following month. 

Alex souter is now incharge on the case, as he has all the connection here , needed to help. 

If you have any more advise or ablity to help please contact Alex , at the following email : "Alex Souter" dang4d@hotmail.com.

I'm sure he'll keep us all informed, should there be any further developments. 

Warm Regrds, 
Shuny Hollander.

----------


## Маша_ла

Акаша, я так написала, поскольку, если бы Ирина не оставляла что-то ценное в своей комнате и не оставляла ключи на время своего отсутствия девочке непальской, то девочка бы не погибла. Это я называю неосмотрительностью со стороны Ирины.
А то, что в тюрьме человеку плохо - это ясно и очень жаль Ирину. Это вообще, самое плохое, что может случиться с человеком, но, все-таки, она жива и может еще работать над собой и многое изменить.
Ирина, судя по всему, была уже неадекватна до этого несчастного случая. Тюрьма просто усугубляет ее состояние. Я желаю ей поскорее оттуда освободиться и вообще, просветлеть. Всей душой желаю. 
И, все-таки, в жизни, надо быть осторожными. Нельзя быть 
careless, в этом я вижу урок для себя в этой ситуации с Ириной.

----------


## Akasha

Перевод письма Андреа Сертоли от 10 января 2007 года.

Всем,
Исходя из электронных писем Шуни, похоже, что те из вас, кто охвачен почтой, вовлечены в историю Ирины. Я не знаю, как далеко простирается Ваш интерес, что вы знаете о событиях и следствии, насколько знакомы с электронной перепиской; однако, основываясь на недавних письмах в «Норбунете» и на моей собственной переписке с Алексом из Банкока, я составил отчет о положении вещей на сегодняшний день и общую картину. Может быть, это и не важно, но если предпринимать дальнейшие шаги, но нужно координировать информацию и действия.

ИРИНА
Я полагаю, все понимаю что Ирина больше шести месяцев содержится в кошмарных условиях, ее обвиняют в убийстве. Условия ее отсидки ухудшаются в связи с ее психическим состоянием.

КЛЮЧЕВЫЕ ФИГУРЫ

Есть несколько персонажей в этой истории,  не только Ирина.
•	Жертва: девушка 20-ти лет, горничная, непалка, которую нашли мертвой, в чемодане Ирины.
•	* Семья жертвы: арест Ирины, видимо, результат их обвинений 
* Антон, еще один русский, который жил в той же квартире во время убийства: жертва была и его горничной.
•	Похоже, есть какое-то противоречие в его показаниях, он тоже в тюрьме, задержан полицией и не из-за жалоб семьи жертвы. 
* Sher BaHadur K.C: непальский адвокат Ирины, который пытается ей помочь и особенно упирает на ее алиби, на то, что ее не было в Катманду, когда все это случилось. Он не может добиться решения суда о дополнительном расследовании (телефоны: 4247735 (раб.), 4426145 (дом), 9851063153 (моб)
•	* Монахи и настоятель монастыря Копан, где Ирина по общему мнению находилась в ретрите. Похоже, что многие монахи видели ее там в день убийства. Глава тантрического колледжа лама Jampa Lama предположительно готов дать показания в пользу Ирины, но ей нужны два свидетеля, и настоятель монастыря Lama Lundrub кажется не хочет вмешиваться в следствие из-за предполагаемого «неправильного» поведения Ирины в монастыре.
•	Непальские судьи: они возможно не хотят вникать в суть дела. Они держат Ирину в тюрьме без каких-либо существенных доказательств ее связи с убийством, им препятствуют или запрещают дальнейшее расследование в монастыре Копан (прим пер.: "Они препятствуюи и даже запрещают расследование…"); они в то же самое время держат под следствием Антона, против которого возможно существуют более значительные улики, чем против Ирины, поскольку его задержание не связано с обвинениями семьи. 
•	УГОЛОВНОЕ ДЕЛО
--------------
•	В этом убийстве есть другие усложняющие обстоятельства, связанные с Иммиграционныцм законодательством, поскольку Иринина виза к моменту описываемых событий была просрочена - июль 2006 года. Это значит, что, когда дело с убийством будет завершено, она должна предстать перед судом по обвинению в нарушении визового режима, что скорее всего закончится ее депортацией из страны. Если все процедуры будут соблюдены, Российское посольство обеспечит самолет и пр. Но если ее психическое состояние будет определено как неподходящее для депортации, Посольство так же должно предоставить сопровождающее лицо/медсестру, и Ирина должна будет ждать пока все необходимые действия не будут предприняты. Возможны и другие осложнения: если Антон, второй русский в тюрьме, будет обвинен в убийстве, она должна будет ждать пока его дело не передадут в суд или закроют.
•	
•	ЧТО МОЖНО СДЕЛАТЬ
-------------------------
К Ирине несколько раз приходили посетители, которые возможно, могли принести некоторый комфорт и надежду, так же как еду, лекарства и необходимые вещи. Alex смог активизировать свои связи в Непале из Банкока, он получает информацию (большинство из того, что здесь написано – его источники и его усилия). Он, может быть, сам полетит в Катманду, если обстоятельства потребуют.

ЧТО ДАЛЬШЕ
---------------
Впечатления Алекса и мои (мне кажется, что другие чувствуют то же самое)таковы, что организовать что-то вроде «Фонда Помощь Ирине» с просьбой о пожертвованиях и собрать все ресурсы вместе – будет правильно. Многие факторы указывают на то, что некая сумма денег поможет изменить существующую ситуацию. Может быть, семья жертвы, получив «пожертвование» снимет обвинения, Может, поможет посетить монастырь и получить свидетельства, "подмазать" колеса тамошней машины правосудия? 
•	У многих членов Дзогчен Общины есть личные контакты в Непале, и многие из нас стараются их активизировать. Это должно быть хорошо, однако у полагаю, что нескоординированные действия могут «взбаломутить воду», слишком, привлекая к этому делу дополнительное внимание. А слишком много внимания может сделать вещи более сложными, менее эффективными и медленными. .. Но может быть и нет… В любом случае, мне кажется, что эти замечания полезны.
•	
•	Чао.

Andrea
---
Andrea Sertoli
Tel./Fax: 212-925-2417
Cell. Ph.: 917-400-0094
andrea@selectitaly.com
Skype: andrea5722

----------


## Akasha

Маша-ла,
а не могли бы Вы помочь сделать страничку о судьбе Ирины. Я сейчас систематизимрую и пытаюсь найти отзывчивых российских журналистов.
Не знаю, где страничку повесить. Narod.ru грузится очнь долго, а где в Штатах бесплатные порталы, пока не знаю

Акаша

----------


## Маша_ла

Акаш, я не умею делать странички, к сожалению.
Чето темная история какая-то, на самом деле  :Frown:

----------


## Akasha

Маша, что значит "темная"...

Когда не все идет гладко?
А Вы не бойтесь.

Если можете реально чем-то помочь - помогайте...

Кстати, странички научиться делать - раз плюнуть. 
В этом деле сейчас нужна оперативность - вот я и попросила.
А еще - американские дзогченовцы открывают благотворительный фонд помощи. Когда будет ссылка или адрес, я Вам пришлю.
Вы, мне кажется, живете в Калифорнии?

Акаша

----------


## Бхусуку

> Чето темная история какая-то, на самом деле


И, вправду, тёмная.

----------


## Маша_ла

Тёмная, поскольку, даже Ламы не хотят помогать Ирине.
Поскольку есть еще ее сожитель, который, возможно, виновен.
А Ирина, может быть и не виновна, но что-то знает.. 
Говорят же, что она "кажется" была в монастыре в предполагаемые даты убийства.
В монастыре себя плохо вела.
Нет, Акаш, я не боюсь и я не в Калифорнии. Я в Москве и я могу помочь только молитвами и более ничем.
Мне кажется, в эту историю лучше не лезть. Неизвестно, кто там прав, кто виноват. Непальцы тоже люди и не стали бы просто так держать человека полгода.
Соболезную и молюсь.

----------


## Tsewang Zangmo

http://mother-of-all.livejournal.com/

Это же Ирины дневник?

----------


## throughtheuniverse

Вот ссылка на пост в ЖЖ человека, который находится в Непале и занимается этой проблемой, общается с Ириной.

----------


## Skyku

> Это же Ирины дневник?


Да похоже, вот пост владелицы дневника:

moyu sluchanku, shto bila mne kak dochy, ubili.Ee telo vchera nashli rasresannim na chasti. Kvartiru moyu obvorovali, vce denygi i dorogie veshi unesli... 
Poslesavtra prieschaet moya dochechka, Yanochka, s dvumya drusyami, shtobi pomochy mne viehaty is Nepala...
Derchisy ruki moey, tak ya pereseku morya i gori, shtobi naity cvyatuyu semlu sa predelom severnih vetrov.

Obnimayu s lubovyu.
Vcegda 
Dobro Esmy.

Вся страница комментариев

Прошелся по дневнику, и вспомнились такие... встречал.
Тотальный инфантилизм и неприсобленость к реалиям.
Иногда хотелось пошутить, где "траву" такую берут.

А убили девушку наверное обычные воры. "Белая" туристка, значит богатая. А девушка под руку попалась. И кто знает, может и сама навела.

Жаль обеих... 

Сама вряд-ли выпутается. Наверное и адвокаты от нее с ума сходят.

----------


## Tashi Delek

я уже в индии..

----------


## PampKin Head

Не стоит дома хранить большие суммы денег (!) и нанимать служанок (если только не лежишь парализованный и помочь некому).

----------


## Tashi Delek

> Вот ссылка на пост в ЖЖ человека, который находится в Непале и занимается этой проблемой, общается с Ириной...


-- я уже в Индии. В том смысле что уже не в Непале.

----------


## Tashi Delek

В описании истории есть некоторые неточности. Из того что мне рассказала Ирина, седует следующее:

Перед тем, как переехать в дом Антона, где она сняла 2 комнаты, она жила в доме, который снимата целиком. Хозяин этого дома отказался брать с нее деньги за последние несколько месяцев. Но в определенный момент пришел в компании своих сыновей с угрозами побоев и стал требовать деньги (это то что Ира говорит -- я с хозяином не виделась). В этой ситуации она просто убежала. В доме осталось вещей на  значительную сумму -- по ее словам, примерно на 10 000 долларов: синтезатор дочери, два компьютера и т.д. Ничего из этого хозяин дома не вернул. И Ира считает, что вся история с ограблением и убийством ее служанки результат личной мести хозяина того дома, где она жила. и приводит этому доказательства.

После того, как она оказалась на улице, Ира сняла две комнаты в доме Антона. по ее словам опять же, Антон достаточно странный и замкнутый человек, с которым у нее общение не сложилось (это к тому, что в одном из постов он почему-то превратился в сожителя.)

Руку (жертва) -- девушка, которая убиралась в доме Ирины, несколько раз приходила к ней в новую квартиру, но не работала там постоянно, поскольку в этом не было необходимости. У Антона была своя горничная, которая постоянно жила в его части дома, у нее была своя комната. На момент этой истории Антон хотел уволить свою горничную, но с этим возникли какие-то проблемы. 

Когда Ира была в монастыре, она звонила Антону, и там услышала голос Дордже -- хозяина своего бывшего дома. Она сильно удивилась, что он делает в доме Антона, на что Антон сказал, что Доордже помогает ему решить проблему с его горничной. И что Дордже приходил в его дом уже 4 раза. Это странно. 
после этого горничная Антона пропала -- ее так и не нашли. Ира сказала, что видели, как девушка садилась в машину Дордже, и после этого ее не видели. Когда открыли комнату девушки -- все ее вещи были на месте, что тоже странно -- когда человек увольняется, он с собой забирает вещи обычно.

Еще странно по поводу Антона (все со слов Иры) -- он пытался убежать, когда полиция приехала первый раз. его поймали с помощью местных. И еще не в его пользу -- что он давал очень путаный показания и говорил неправду.
Как сказал консул, Антон странный товарищ: непонятно чем занимается вообще, долгое время живет в Непале, не говорит по-английски. Жил так же с нарушением миграционного законодательства. Антона я не видела -- он остался в тюрьме, где Ира была до последнего месяца -- на Dili Bazar. ира сейчас в центральной тюрьме Сундара. Там условия намного лучше -- 6 человек в камере, а не 30. Отношение "сокамерниц" к ней хорошее. Удалось настроить маленький телевизор, который показывает 20 каналов, в том числе Дискавери  :Smilie: 
Вообще она выглядит хорошо -- насколько это возможно. Очевидных психических отклонений при встрече я не заметила. Немного экзальтированности, но на улицах большого города можно встретить намного более "ненормальных" людей. Рассказ совершенно связный, на вопросы отвечает нормально. Вообще мне было удивительно прочитать столько о ее психической нестабильности. Хотя конечно человек мог измениться за последние полгода. Но в этом случае явно в лучшую сторону.

Что касается адвоката. Мне так и не удалось до него дозвониться. Ира сказала, что проблема еще и в том, что так называемое правосудие в Непале не работает без денег. Поэтому судья, который должен назначать дату суда, может это откладывать бесконечно. ЧТо бы ускорить процесс, нужно дать ему денег. Это может сделать только адвокат. Но ее адвокат отказывается это делать, поскольку опасается за свою репутацию (он чтоли президент местной гильдии адвокатов -- вылетело из головы, простите, кто он именно в этой гильдии). Зато адвокат предложил ей дать каких-то денег своему помощнику -- что бы он ходил к судье и напоминал про дело. Сам он этим заниматься не может ввиду занятости. И вообще за все время адвокат лишь раз пришел ее навестить -- познакомиться. Этот адвокат второй уже. И адвокат этот не бесплатный. Ему платят порядка 400 долларов за процесс. 

Что касается упоминания о том, что адвокат упирает на алиби Иры -- отсутствие ее в Катманду -- это странно, поскольку Копан находится в Катманду. Если даже это место строго говоря не Катманду, это очень близко.

Да, кто тут хотел фотографию Иры: вот ее сайт http://www.gurudevi.org -- там есть.

Что касается родвтсенников -- дочь Иры приехала как только случилась беда. Она наняла первого адвоката, но он оказался негодным. Яна пробыла в Непале месяц и уехала в Ростов-на-Дону. Семья, мягко говоря, не богатая. Есть еще мать Ирины -- Катерина. Она бывшая певица, и Ира надеется, что эта история не толкнет ее мать в алкоголизм. Дочь так же начинающая певица. Есть их e-mail, отправила им письма два дня назад, но пока нет ответа.

Мне кажется, имеет смысл  подключить международные правозащитные организации. 
Так же необходимо активизировать российский МИД, поскольку дело международное. Для этого нужно бы направить официальный запрос в Москву, но сделать это нужно официально, что бы он не полетел в корзину. Именно поэтому нужны рекомендации правозащитника. Насколько я понимаю, должно быть официальное письмо в двух экземплярах, оригинал которого должен попасть к консулу РФ в Непале -- обязательно как официальный документ. На копии должна так же стоять подпись, что письмо-запрос принято в консульстве РФ в Непале. И эта копия должна отправиться в МИД РФ в Москве. И затем кто-то должен ходить и пинать этот процесс. Родственникам это явно не под силу. Поэтому было бы правильно выяснить, кто может принимать активное участие в этом деле "на местах" -- в Катманду и Москве соответственно. Ну и рекомендации правозащитника нужны -- что бы понимать, что например может и что обязан делать консул в Непале. Потому что после встречи с ним создалось впечатление, что основой для помощи является личное отношение. В данном случае негативное, поэтому помощь и не приходит. 
при встрече консул прямым текстом сказал, что его личное отношение к Ирине негативное, поэтому лично он помогать ей не стал бы. Что в общем-то и происходит. На встречу с Ирой он меня отправил в тюрьму, из которой ее перевели месяц назад. Такая история.

----------


## Skyku

> В доме осталось вещей на значительную сумму -- по ее словам, примерно на 10 000 долларов: синтезатор дочери, два компьютера и т.д
> ...
> Семья, мягко говоря, не богатая.
> ...
> при встрече консул прямым текстом сказал, что его личное отношение к Ирине негативное


Странно все это. Похоже человек вовсе не беспомощный, а как раз наоборот.

И отношение, у лам - негативное, у консула - негативное. Хозяин дома - за что-то мстит (приставал что-ли, а она отаказала?). 

А это об Ирине?:
The Mother of Light Arya Devi is anchored in Our Cosmic Consciousness, Her Voice speaking to us from the Silence of our True Nature, and She transmits us the Spiritual Power of the Indestructible Jewel of Mind, Speech and Heart of Love within our Kingdom of Action.

Или она просто в этом культе-секте?

Правосудие же конечно должно быть справедливым.
Тем более речь о таком серьезном преступлении.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Перед тем, как переехать в дом Антона, где она сняла 2 комнаты, она *жила в доме, который снимата целиком. Хозяин этого дома отказался брать с нее деньги за последние несколько месяцев. Но в определенный момент пришел в компании своих сыновей с угрозами побоев и стал требовать деньг*и (это то что Ира говорит -- я с хозяином не виделась). В этой ситуации она *просто убежала.*


Донцова нервно грызет ногти...

----------


## куру хунг

После прочитанной бредятины в ЖЖ.
 Пришёл к выводу, что помошь тут может быть только одна.
 Помочь Ирине перебраться из тюрьмы в дурдом.
 Правда неизвнестно- что хуже в Непале.

----------


## Skyku

куру хунг, я тоже так сперва и подумал. Но решил что человек в любом случае в беде.

А вот после уточнения, мысль о дурдоме отпала. Деталей конечно мало для выводов, но во-первых - наличие такого количества имущества (а семья бедная), и во-вторых неприязнь самых разных людей настораживает.
Психически нестабильная женщина, "улетевшая в духовности" вызывает жалость, сочувствие, желание как-то помочь беспощной такой... Но не неприязнь.

Вобщем, случаем не имеем ли дело то ли с главой какой-то секты, толи активной адептке из верхушки этой секты?

Что в любом случае не снимает вопроса об инкриминируемом преступлении.
Но денег вот точно не хочется давать, даже если б и были. Как-то много каких-то странных деталей...

----------


## Бхусуку

> Донцова нервно грызет ногти...


А Маринина нервно курит за углом...

----------


## Бхусуку

> Да, кто тут хотел фотографию Иры: вот ее сайт http://www.gurudevi.org -- там есть.


Прошу прощения, какая из них?
а) верху с закрытыми глазами?
б) справа в чалме?
или где-то ещё?

----------


## Tashi Delek

> Прошу прощения, какая из них?
> а) верху с закрытыми глазами?
> б) справа в чалме?
> или где-то ещё?


и та и другая -- это один и тот же человек  :Smilie:

----------


## Tashi Delek

> Странно все это. Похоже человек вовсе не беспомощный, а как раз наоборот.
> 
> И отношение, у лам - негативное, у консула - негативное. Хозяин дома - за что-то мстит (приставал что-ли, а она отаказала?). 
> 
> А это об Ирине?:
> The Mother of Light Arya Devi is anchored in Our Cosmic Consciousness, Her Voice speaking to us from the Silence of our True Nature, and She transmits us the Spiritual Power of the Indestructible Jewel of Mind, Speech and Heart of Love within our Kingdom of Action.
> 
> Или она просто в этом культе-секте?
> 
> ...


Что касается негативного отношения лам -- это вообще странно, потому что по словам адвоката (вчера с ним говорила) никто до сих пор официально не ходил в монастырь подтвердить алиби. Всю необходимую информацию от адвоката взять не получилось -- я в Индии сейчас, а отсюда дешевле в Москву звонить, чем в Непал. Да и связь была плохая. 
Отношение консула легко объяснимо если вспомнить обычное нежелание чиновников что-либо делать. Кстати что можно сказать о консуле, который свои прямые обязанности ставит в зависимость от личного отношения к человеку. Что касается хозяина дома -- возможно и отказала. На меня Ирина не произвела негативного впечатления и не возникло мыслей об умственных отклонениях. Нормальный человек, попавший в беду. В буддийских центрах людей с такими "отклонениями" сколько угодно. Понятно, что "карма догнала", но у каждого из нас достаточно негативной кармы - иначе просветлели бы уже. 

Можно чему угодно найти оправдания и объяснения. На основании того, что здесь было сказано можно вывести что угодно -- оправдательный или обвинительный приговор на основании чего? нескольких субъективных мнений? При чем почему-то склоняется к негативу. Я не скажу, что Ирина ангел, но кто из нас ангел? к кому из нас у всех положительное отношение? Кто из нас не сталкивался с негативным отношением чиновников? И кто из нас недостоин помощи? Очевидно, что человеку помощь нужна, все остальное вторично, не правда ли?
И основная проблема не в том, что бы любой ценой вытащить ее оттуда. Проблема в том, что люди не выполняют своих обязанностей: консул, судья, следователь, адвокат. Я вижу в данном случае помощь в том, что бы процесс сдвинулся с мертвой точки. Что бы появилась ясность в том, что происходит и к чему идет.
Про ламу кстати -- он же пустил ее в ритрит в свой монастырь. и не выгнал ее оттуда за непристойное поведение, не так ли? так что было ли оно это поведение вообще? или может просто оказалось какое-то несоответствие с тем, что ожидал лама? опять же, я не хочу никого обвинять. это просто один из возможных вариантов объяснения, потому что это звучащее здесь необоснованное "птлохое поведение" и "негативное отношение лам" -- это ничем не подтверждено так же как и утверждение, что вся история организована хозяином бывшего дома, где жила Ира -- просто на основании личной мести. Мотив ненависти может быть какой угодно, в том числе и сексуальный, как Вы предположили. 
Это к тому, что слишком много накрутилось предположений и необоснованных отношений к этой истории. Которые в общем-то не обоснованы.
Кстати, кто хочет поговорить с адвокатом или с мамой Иры -- доступны телефоны и электронные адреса. До мамы Иры я дозвонилась вчера, но в разговоре только передала приветы от Иры и просьбы прислать кое-что. На предмет что сделано\не сделано не пытала.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Очевидно, что человеку помощь нужна, все остальное вторично, не правда ли?


Подойдите к СИЗО в вашем районе, там все аналогично.

P.S. А какое отношение Рудых имеет к буддистам?

----------


## Neroli

> P.S. А какое отношение Рудых имеет к буддистам?


А в чем проблема?
Буддистам запрещено помогать не буддистам?

----------


## PampKin Head

> А в чем проблема?
> Буддистам запрещено помогать не буддистам?


Не запрещено. Давайте откроем пост: поможем всем невинно осужденным в РФ и за рубежом. 

А еще лучше зарегим правозащитную организацию: "буддисты без границ. нет судебному произволу".

Факт вот в чем: мы ничего не знаем актуально про это дело. И разговоры с мамой, обвиняемой, сестрами, папой Римским и шаманами Вуду в этом вопросе ничего не прояснят.

Что вам предлагается? *Заслать денег на подкуп судьи*. Есть еще варианты - оплатить побег из тюрьмы; организовать вооруженное нападение для вызволения.

----------


## Neroli

> Не запрещено. Давайте откроем пост: поможем всем невинно осужденным в РФ и за рубежом. 
> 
> А еще лучше зарегим правозащитную организацию: "буддисты без границ. нет судебному произволу".


Ну понеслось.
Давайте хотя бы не будем мешать, если не можем помочь?

А то ёрничать, чуть что, мы все тут чемпионы.

----------


## Neroli

> Что вам предлагается? Заслать денег на подкуп судьи. Есть еще варианты - оплатить побег из тюрьмы; организовать вооруженное нападение для вызволения.


А что предлагается в ответ?
Подойти к СИЗО?

----------


## PampKin Head

> А что предлагается в ответ?
> Подойти к СИЗО?


Предлагаю заниматься этим адвокатам.




> Давайте хотя бы не будем мешать, если не можем помочь?


Даму перевели в камеру на 6 человек с телевизором. У нее есть адвокат. Есть люди, которые занимаются ее делом. *Помощь требуется в подкупе судьи.*

Никогда не поверю, что у человека, снимающего дом в Непале, держащего служанку и 5 килобаксов наличными в комнате (а совокупного имущества на 10), нет денег на счетах в банках. Можете резать меня и сложить в чемодан.

Чем это мы мешаем? Покупайте хоть начальника МВД Непала. А лучше возьмите его детей в заложники, тогда дело пойдет явно быстрее.

P.S. Я вот только не пойму, почему тогда буддисты были пассивны к судьбе Сёко Асахары. Сам он никого не травил, сочинял симфоническую музыку, мог долго сидеть в лотосе. А ведь могли бы спасти это живое существо, вызволить из японской тюрьмы.

----------


## Neroli

Дима, ты сам сказал: "мы *ничего не знаем* актуально про это дело".
Зато мы поговорить горазды о даме с килобаксами, о наличных, о детях в заложниках.
И это всё при том, что мы действительно "*ничего не знаем* актуально про это дело".
Зато мы можем на расстоянии оценить психическое состояние человека. 
Мы можем позволить себе возмутится, что человек не имеет отношения к буддистам. 
И это всё при том, что "мы ничего не знаем актуально про это дело".




> Предлагаю заниматься этим адвокатам.


Я тоже. 
А к чему все остальные "бу-бу-бу"?

----------


## PampKin Head

Мы ничего не знаем актуально - это относится к тому кто убил, зачем убил и какие мотивы убийцы\убийц.

О наличных, которые у нее были, периодически рассказывает сама дама (5\10 килобаксов по ее рассказам в разные моменты).

Нероль, покажи мне место, где я оцениваю ее психическое состояние... Ты меня, наверное, путаешь с Куру Хунгом.

Я не возмущаюсь ее неотношением к буддистам. Я просто поинтересовался, почему на БФ появилась эта тема. (Дело Александра Г живет и побеждает?) 

С первых же строчек предлагается вызволять *невинную* жертву непальского правосудия (*весьма интересным способом*), которая до этого замечательно окучивала мистическими ретритами и семинарами всех страждущих (см. сайтик).

----------


## Neroli

> Нероль, покажи мне место, где я оцениваю ее психическое состояние... Ты меня, наверное, путаешь с Куру Хунгом.


Я не путаю, я его высказывание и имела ввиду.




> Я не возмущаюсь ее неотношением к буддистам. Я просто поинтересовался, почему на БФ появилась эта тема. (Дело Александра Г живет и побеждает?)


Ну вообще любой человек может пропросить помощи у буддистов, если считает нужным. Это нормально.




> С первых же строчек предлагается вызволять невинную жертву непальского правосудия (весьма интересным способом), которая до этого замечательно окучивала мистическими ретритами и семинарами всех страждущих (см. сайтик).


Действуя неправильно люди создают себе негативную карму. Мне кажется это должно вызывать сожаление. 

Существа ада сами виноваты в своем положении, почему никому в голову не приходит над ними глумится?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Существа ада сами во виноваты в своем положении, почему никому в голову не приходит над ними глумится?


Не забудьте про Асахару. Он тоже ни в чем не виноват.

----------


## Neroli

> Не забудьте про Асахару. Он тоже ни в чем не виноват.


Если я ничего не путаю, то Бодхисаттва дает обед спасти ВСЕХ живых существ без исключения. Асахара входит в этот список и его тоже требуется спасти.
Памп, ну и трудно же тебе придется.  :Smilie:

----------


## куру хунг

Нероль, ну что продолжаем тренировать 4-ую безмерную, путём интернет-болтовни и уличения собратьев-буддистов в отсутствии у них равностного отношения с страждущим живым существам?
 Ничего кроме Эго не накачаешь.
 Очень свербит уж если кому деятельно пососрадать и развит боддичиту применения- выходишь на улицу и раздаёшь всю имеющуяся наличность нищим. И дело в шляпе.
 Потом можно садиться за комп. и потренировать различаюшую мудрость. В данной ситуации можно внимательно почитать ту пургу которую она (Ирина Рудых) несёт на своём сайте, и прикинуть сколько людей она сделала несчастными и сколько ещё такого натворит, если её из тюряги выпустят.
 Нет ну если себе морочить голову, что все пути едины -тады молчу.
 А если -нет, то подумай хорошенько -что есть благо для неё и ЖС?

----------


## Neroli

Да...
В сансаре одинаково стадают и злодей и жертва. 
Сегодня жертва - завтра злодей. Сегодня злодей - завтра жертва.
В этой жизни мясник, в следующей корова. 
Все огребут по заслугам. 
Так как определить кого пожалеть, а кому пинка отвесить?

----------


## Neroli

> Нет ну если себе морочить голову, что все пути едины -тады молчу.
> А если -нет, то подумай хорошенько -что есть благо для неё и ЖС?


Нет не едины. 
Но какое "благо" для нее и ЖС мы тут путем "интернет-болтовни" производим, можешь объяснить?

----------


## куру хунг

> Нет не едины. 
> Но какое "благо" для нее и ЖС мы тут путем "интернет-болтовни" производим, можешь объяснить?


 никакого, я и не болтал. Я вообще не в один тред "о помощи" никода не влазил.. По моему мнению я бы вообще раздел закрыл-за ненадобностью, надоело это разводилово читать.
 Так что все претензии о болтовне к тредооткрывателю.
 И Памкин я думаю исчерпывающе всё обьяснил, (особо для желающих засветиьться с боддичитой на БФ), почему в этой теме дальше неуместно какие-либо вообще разговоры.
 Остаёться только модераторов попросить закрыть тему, и попросить впредь очень внимательно админов наблюдать что б 
 как сказал Памп-"Дело Александра Г не процветало"  :Big Grin:

----------


## ullu

я чего-то не пойму, не хотите помогать - не помогайте. хотите помогать - помогайте.
вас что кто-то заставляет помогать? что за хрень ещё - закрыть тему и впредь следить что бы со своими просьбами о помощи никто не обращался?

темы с просьбами возбуждают ? есть такая кнопка специальная - Выключить компьютер . Она сильно успокаиват.

----------


## Orient

Ознакомился с http://www.gurudevi.org
Конешно, печально видеть такое(Про материалы сайта).

А Guru Ma Arya Devi(Jetsun Drolma, Noble Mother Tara)  это и есть Ирина Рудых?

----------


## Tashi Delek

Вообще изначально просили помощи. Личного мнения вообще никто не спрашивал, в частности судить никого не просили. Человек в беде -- мне кажется это очевидно. При чем тут Асахара? До абсурда можно довести что угодно -- этому ли учил Будда? 
Кто имеет отношение к буддизму? Так или иначе, эта женщина имеет отношение к буддизму. Пусть на чей-то взгляд это извращенное отношение, но отношение есть, и его качество -- другой вопрос. Можете помочь -- помогите. Не можете -- не умножайте негатив. 
Дело зависло, и основная проблема в том, что бы оно сдвинулось. Никто не предлагал любым способом ее вызволять. Что действительно нужно -- так это рекомендации правозащитника, что бы направить соответствующие письма в соответствующие инстанции. Что бы консул, судья и адвокат занялись своим делом. А то что тут флуд развели на 4 страницы -- это высказанное личное отношение непонятно зачем, если не в помощь. Давайте все-таки про мотивацию не забывать. Пнуть побольнее никому еще пользы не принесло.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вообще изначально просили помощи. Личного мнения вообще никто не спрашивал, в частности судить никого не просили. Человек в беде -- мне кажется это очевидно. При чем тут Асахара? До абсурда можно довести что угодно -- этому ли учил Будда? 
> Кто имеет отношение к буддизму? Так или иначе, эта женщина имеет отношение к буддизму. Пусть на чей-то взгляд это извращенное отношение, но отношение есть, и его качество -- другой вопрос. Можете помочь -- помогите. Не можете -- не умножайте негатив. 
> Дело зависло, и основная проблема в том, что бы оно сдвинулось. *Никто не предлагал любым способом ее вызволять.* Что действительно нужно -- так это рекомендации правозащитника, что бы направить соответствующие письма в соответствующие инстанции. Что бы консул, судья и адвокат занялись своим делом. А то что тут флуд развели на 4 страницы -- это высказанное личное отношение непонятно зачем, если не в помощь. Давайте все-таки про мотивацию не забывать. Пнуть побольнее никому еще пользы не принесло.


Akasha  	11-01-2007 15:00
Перевод письма Андреа Сертоли от 10 января 2007 года.
>>>
ЧТО ДАЛЬШЕ
---------------
Впечатления Алекса и мои (мне кажется, что другие чувствуют то же самое)таковы, что организовать что-то вроде «Фонда Помощь Ирине» с просьбой о пожертвованиях и собрать все ресурсы вместе – будет правильно. *Многие факторы указывают на то, что некая сумма денег поможет изменить существующую ситуацию. Может быть, семья жертвы, получив «пожертвование» снимет обвинения, Может, поможет посетить монастырь и получить свидетельства, "подмазать" колеса тамошней машины правосудия?*

Tashi Delek  	08-02-2007 11:49
>>>
Что касается адвоката. Мне так и не удалось до него дозвониться. Ира сказала, что проблема еще и в том, что так называемое *правосудие в Непале не работает без денег*. Поэтому судья, который должен назначать дату суда, может это откладывать бесконечно. ЧТо бы ускорить процесс, *нужно дать ему денег*. Это может сделать только адвокат. *Но ее адвокат отказывается это делать, поскольку опасается за свою репутацию* (он чтоли президент местной гильдии адвокатов -- вылетело из головы, простите, кто он именно в этой гильдии). Зато *адвокат предложил ей дать каких-то денег своему помощнику* -- что бы он ходил к судье и напоминал про дело. Сам он этим заниматься не может ввиду занятости. И вообще за все время адвокат лишь раз пришел ее навестить -- познакомиться. Этот адвокат второй уже. И адвокат этот не бесплатный. Ему платят порядка 400 долларов за процесс.




> Так или иначе, эта женщина имеет отношение к буддизму. Пусть на чей-то взгляд это извращенное отношение, но отношение есть, и его качество -- другой вопрос.


http://www.gurudevi.org/gurudevi_in_her_presence.php
*Her Presence liberates us of our past and present memories and unfulfilled residual desires and impressions from our previous lives*, which haunt us in the present and will continue to affect our future also.*Guru Devi JetsunDrolma | Arya Tara* is the stealer of all our dominating desires, thereby making us desire-free!
...
I am the Divine Shakti, known to Tibetans as Jetsun Drolma, the Saviouress, the Great Goddess of Mercy,
and to Indians and Nepalis as Tara.
...
I am the Great Mother who descends to the Earth to reclaim those of Her own,
and to defend their identity in God that is - the Compassionate, the Merciful One.

 I show a Bodhisattva that all ethical perfections or Paramitas, all Virtues and Strengths of character are really formless, baseless,
and indistinguishable from Sunyata.

I am the supreme guard to the Bodhisattva who has risen much above the average
and has acquired many qualities, but still may cling to some ideas about himself .
All attachments gross or subtle must be got rid of, as an illusion.
Hence it is that as Prajna, the Wisdom, I transcend all other Paramitas,

I am the Perfection of Transcendental Wisdom whereby man, as in a boat,
can reach the Other Shore…


TADYATHA OM GATE GATE PARA-GATE
PARA-SAM-GATE BODHI SVA-HA.

----------


## Толя

> Человек в беде -- мне кажется это очевидно.


Она обманывала людей (за деньги) и теперь оказалась в тюрьме. С разными учителями она встречалась, к текстам имела доступ. Но продолжала давать всем желающим передачи и сверлить мозг.  Т.е. была в беде еще задолго до тюрьмы и не желала ничего менять. 




> До абсурда можно довести что угодно -- этому ли учил Будда?


Так и не доводите.  




> Так или иначе, эта женщина имеет отношение к буддизму.


Вот что говорит она сама о своем отношении к буддизму:




> I come with the Triple Light of precious jewels- Buddha, Dharma, Sangha.
> From Nirvana- the Enlightened One, carrying the Torch of the Ages.
> 
> I am the Great Mother who descends to the Earth to reclaim those of Her own,
> and to defend their identity in God that is - the Compassionate, the Merciful One.


Она еще и посвящения дает, не хотите получить?




> Can we get from you the Vajrayogini Instructions?
> A> Yes, you can, but I test by the Wisdom Fire those who wish to enter My Garden of Paradise. This is why, among 100 person who may ask for it, may be only one with the right preparation will be able to receive this Empowerment, to be worthy to enter the Heart of the Goddess of Love, and penetrate the Mysteries of the Supreme Joy.





> Давайте все-таки про мотивацию не забывать.


Если у вас есть кармический долг и вас подрывает что-то поделать, то отдавайте его сами. Нечего это толкать под видом бодхичитты.

----------


## ullu

Надо же как все самоуверенно считают себя достойными получать помощь от своих учителей, свои самаи совершеными, а свое поведение безупречным.

----------


## Neroli

А где в учении Будды говорится, что если узнаешь, что какое-то существо из-за своих омрачений попало в беду, не забудь обязательно высказаться в догонку какое оно было бякое и само во всем виновато!? 

Извините, что мешаю пребывать в праведном гневе.

----------


## PampKin Head

Нероль, не вопрос... Зашли две своих зарплаты на вышеозначенные цели (семья жертвы, получив «пожертвование» снимет обвинения; "подмазать" колеса тамошней машины правосудия) и расслабляйся в благости сострадания.




> Надо же как все самоуверенно считают себя достойными получать помощь от своих учителей, свои самаи совершеными, а свое поведение безупречным.


Мы - не ангелы, ганапуджи делаем и для восстановления самай. Но общаться с людьми, которые профанируют учения Ваджраяны раздачей вангов и осуществлением руководства (сами идут в ады и других туда же отправляют), мне бы не хотелось.

О общении с подобными персонажами учителя, кста, тоже предупреждают.

----------


## ullu

Попрекать человека неспособностью отдать все ради счастья другого как минимум не корректно. 

К тому же возмущает не то, что было выяснение - обман это или не обман, а то, что из этого выяснения выкристаллизовалась позиция - они сами виноваты в своих пробелмах, поэтому нечего им и помогать.
Все сами виноваты, но нам же помогают. А с точки зрения учителей мы может делаем такие же идиотские вещи как и они.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Попрекать человека неспособностью отдать все ради счастья другого как минимум не корректно. 
> 
> К тому же возмущает не то, что было выяснение - обман это или не обман, а то, что из этого выяснения выкристаллизовалась позиция - они сами виноваты в своих пробелмах, поэтому нечего им и помогать.
> Все сами виноваты, но нам же помогают. А с точки зрения учителей мы может делаем такие же идиотские вещи как и они.


Неужели ты тоже - Арья Тара, и готова вести всех к Свету? 

 :EEK!:  

Черкани адресок твоего института духовного развития.

----------


## ullu

> Мы - не ангелы, ганапуджи делаем и для восстановления самай. Но общаться с людьми, которые профанируют учения Ваджраяны раздачей вангов и осуществлением руководства (сами идут в ады и других туда же отправляют), мне бы не хотелось.
> 
> О общении с подобными персонажами учителя, кста, тоже предупреждают.


Да предупреждают, но они нигде не говорят, что обет бодхисаттвы на этих существ не распространяется .
Общаться с ними не надо пока нет достаточной для этого реализации, а не пока они не исправятся. 
Я тоже избегаю подобных людей, потому что я знаю что мои мозги могут этого не выдержать и лучше от этого никому не будет. И об этом можно предупредить других, но это же не повод сортировать людей по группам - это достойны моей помощи в первую очередь, а эти в последнюю. Не достойны, а имею возможность помочь этим сейчас, а этим смогу помочь только позже, а пока не могу, извините.
Меня лично возмущает эта вот сортировка с распределением достоин - не достоин.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Да предупреждают, но они нигде не говорят, что обет бодхисаттвы на этих существ не распространяется .
> Общаться с ними не надо пока нет достаточной для этого реализации, а не пока они не исправятся. 
> Я тоже избегаю подобных людей, потому что я знаю что мои мозги могут этого не выдержать и лучше от этого никому не будет. И об этом можно предупредить других, но это же не повод сортировать людей по группам - это достойны моей помощи в первую очередь, а эти в последнюю. Не достойны, а имею возможность помочь этим сейчас, а этим смогу помочь только позже, а пока не могу, извините.
> Меня лично возмущает эта вот сортировка с распределением достоин - не достоин.


Что значит достоин\не достоин? От вас ожидается вполне конкретная помощь (http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...0&postcount=57) на осуществление вполне конкретных действий. Вы готовы на это?




> Общаться с ними не надо пока нет достаточной для этого реализации, а не пока они не исправятся.


У вас есть реализация для установления с этими существами кармических связей своими действиями?




> И об этом можно предупредить других, но это же не повод сортировать людей по группам - это достойны моей помощи в первую очередь, а эти в последнюю. Не достойны, а имею возможность помочь этим сейчас, а этим смогу помочь только позже, а пока не могу, извините.


Вы полагаете, что Асахара и подобные ему не нуждается в вашей помощи? Почему вы ему не помогаете? Почему вы отделяете Асахару от других?

----------


## Neroli

> Вы полагаете, что Асахара и подобные ему не нуждается в вашей помощи? Почему вы ему не помогаете? Почему вы отделяете Асахару от других?


Вот когда ты в конце практики заслуги _свои_ посвящаешь благу _всех_ ЖС, не жалеешь, что, по идее, и Асахаре и Ирине Рудых перепадает?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вот когда ты в конце практики заслуги _свои_ посвящаешь благу _всех_ ЖС, не жалеешь, что, по идее, и Асахаре и Ирине Рудых перепадает?


В конце практики - всем. А банковские переводы на интересные проекты - не всем.

Здесь же лукавство чистой воды. Сначала расписывают всю историю. Рассказывают про продажность судьи, излагают интересные задумки о том, как дело реально решить (http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=57). А потом делают круглые глаза и утверждают, что только искали выходы на правозащитника. 

Как говорится, дайте 2.

----------


## ullu

> Что значит достоин\не достоин? От вас ожидается вполне конкретная помощь (http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...0&postcount=57) на осуществление вполне конкретных действий. Вы готовы на это?


Я не готова на это даже если бы будда находился в такой ситуации.
А вы не готовы на это потому что считаете этого человека недостойным вашей помощи.



> У вас есть реализация для установления с этими существами кармических связей своими действиями?


Это мое личное дело. И я сама раберусь устанавливать мне с ними связи или нет, не надо меня защищать от этих существ такими способами.



> Вы полагаете, что Асахара и подобные ему не нуждается в вашей помощи? Почему вы ему не помогаете? Почему вы отделяете Асахару от других?


А кто вам сказал что я не помогаю?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я не готова на это даже если бы будда находился в такой ситуации.
> А вы не готовы на это потому что считаете этого человека недостойным вашей помощи.


Это мое личное дело. И я сама раберусь...
...
Я не готов, потому что не хочу сознательно совершать поступки, о которых меня просят выше.




> А кто вам сказал что я не помогаю?


Уже заслали денег на подкуп судьи?

----------


## ullu

> Это мое личное дело. И я сама раберусь устанавливать мне с ними связи или нет, не надо меня защищать от этих существ такими способами.


Я не оказываю вам медвежью услугу предлагая вам не разделять людей на достойных и не дстойных.
А вы мне оказываете медвежбю услугу предлагая мне осуждать этих людей.



> Уже заслали денег на подкуп судьи?


А что только один способ помочь существует в этом мире?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я не оказываю вам медвежью услугу предлагая вам не разделять людей на достойных и не дстойных.
> А вы мне оказываете медвежбю услугу предлагая мне осуждать этих людей.


Я предлагаю такое? Где?




> А что только один способ помочь существует в этом мире?


Вам предлагается вот такой в этом конкретном случае. "А не вообще в мире"...

Типо, подходит мужик и говорит: 
- Дай закурить...
А ты ему:
- Друг, я могу удовлетворить твою потребность в никотине множеством других способов...
- Не, ну закурить то есть?
- Я тебя не отделяю от других, я равностно отношусь ко всем...
...
(punch to the face)

----------


## ullu

> Я не готов, потому что не хочу сознательно совершать поступки, о которых меня просят выше.


Но это ваша лчная позиция, она основана на вашем личном поинмании ситуации и если она правомерна, зачем же подкреплять её осуждением поведения этих людей?
Ведь осуждение в данном случае только ослабляет эту позицию.
Вы не хотите совершать эти действия сознательно, на то у вас есть причины .
Но этими причинами не должны быть - эти люди сволочи, поэтому им не надо помогать. Ведь это отступление от обета бодхисаттвы ( как это ни пафосно звучит) А этого делать не нельзя.

----------


## Neroli

> Типо, подходит мужик и говорит: 
> - Дай закурить...


Но в твоем врианте получается так:

Типо, подходит мужик и говорит: 
- Дай закурить...
А ты ему:
- Таким как ты закурить не даем! (punch to the face) 
И Асахаре тоже не дадим!

----------


## PampKin Head

> Но это ваша лчная позиция, она основана на вашем личном поинмании ситуации и если она правомерна, зачем же подкреплять её осуждением поведения этих людей?
> Ведь осуждение в данном случае только ослабляет эту позицию.
> Вы не хотите совершать эти действия сознательно, на то у вас есть причины .
> Но этими причинами не должны быть - эти люди сволочи, поэтому им не надо помогать. Ведь это отступление от обета бодхисаттвы ( как это ни пафосно звучит) А этого делать не нельзя.


Повторюсь: общаться с людьми, которые профанируют учения Ваджраяны раздачей вангов и осуществлением руководства (сами идут в ады и других туда же отправляют), мне бы не хотелось. Особенно способами, предлагаемыми выше (http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=57).

А кто хороший, кто - плохой, Улу, это уже в вашем уме.

----------


## ullu

> Я предлагаю такое? Где?


Это читается в последних ответах , иначе я бы не начала этот разговор.



> Вам предлагается вот такой в этом конкретном случае. "А не вообще в мире"...
> 
> Типо, подходит мужик и говорит: 
> - Дай закурить...
> А ты ему:
> - Друг, я могу удовлетворить твою потребность в никотине множеством других способов...
> - Не, ну закурить то есть?
> - Я тебя не отделяю от других, я равностно отношусь ко всем...
> ...
> (punch to the face)


Ну мало ли что мне предлагается. У меня есть свои соображения о том что помогает, а что нет.
И мой выбор будет опираться на эти вот соображения и на то, что мне будет в этот момент дороже - его польза или мое лицо.

----------


## ullu

> А кто хороший, кто - плохой, Улу, это уже в вашем уме.


Ок.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Это читается в последних ответах , иначе я бы не начала этот разговор.


Улу, читается то, что написано словами. А не догадками о том, что написано.




> Ну мало ли что мне предлагается. У меня есть свои соображения о том что помогает, а что нет.
> И мой выбор будет опираться на эти вот соображения и на то, что мне будет в этот момент дороже - его польза или мое лицо.


К сожалению, в треде идет разговор о конкретном деле. О конкретных просьбах, а не о разговорах "вообще".

Иначе тред разместили бы в конфе "Прошу помолиться".

----------


## ullu

> Улу, читается то, что написано словами. А не догадками о том, что написано.


Не правда это.
Читается то, что читается. Все знают, что определенные способы построения фраз вызывают у людей определенные эмоции. Этот прием широко используется в худ литературе, например, да и в обычной жизни он тоже широко используется.



> К сожалению, в треде идет разговор о конкретном деле. О конкретных просьбах, а не о разговорах "вообще".
> 
> Иначе тред разместили бы в конфе "Прошу помолиться".


ну и что же?
Кто и что мешает повернуть разговор в другое русло. Здесь раздел - прошу помощи, а не прошу денег . Раздел прошу помощи на буддийском форуме. А у буддистов понятие "помощь" не ограничивается выдачей денежных сумм.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Не правда это.
> Читается то, что читается. Все знают, что определенные способы построения фраз вызывают у людей определенные эмоции. Этот прием широко используется в худ литературе, например, да и в обычной жизни он тоже широко используется.


А вот вопрос: у тебя и у меня одинаковые фразы вызывают одинаковые эмоции и интерпретации и от чего это зависит?

Отсюда предпочитаю рефлексировать на воспринимаемый текст, а не свои эмоции, порождаемые воспринимаемым текстом.




> ну и что же?
> Кто и что мешает повернуть разговор в другое русло. Здесь раздел - прошу помощи, а не прошу денег . Раздел прошу помощи на буддийском форуме. А у буддистов понятие "помощь" не ограничивается выдачей денежных сумм.


Мда... думал, что такое называют оффтоп.

----------


## Толя

Понеслося....

Товарищи дамы, злобно, пафосно, самоуверенно, такое бякое, гневно - разбирайте в своих головах. А конкретно - как, где и почему вам так показалось. Может слезете с рельс.




> К тому же возмущает не то, что было выяснение - обман это или не обман, а то, что из этого выяснения выкристаллизовалась позиция - они сами виноваты в своих пробелмах, поэтому нечего им и помогать.
> Все сами виноваты, но нам же помогают. А с точки зрения учителей мы может делаем такие же идиотские вещи как и они.


Вы *НЕ* можете помочь. Иначе давно бы передавали Дхарму. Нету у вас таких способностей. Денег вы, может, и зашлете.  Помолитесь на худой конец. Если можете проявляйте активность воего идама (только вот какую, хы-хы). Это вас возмущает, потому что устраиваете богодельню, а буддой вы пока не стали и указать путь к освобождению всем интересующимся не можете (что собственно смыслом устремления и является).




> но это же не повод сортировать людей по группам - это достойны моей помощи в первую очередь, а эти в последнюю


Вы реально (деньгами, своим трудом, вещами, едой) оказывали когда-нибудь поддержку? Взносы платите в общину или все деньги отправляете бомжу на спирт и людям, извращающим учение на решение своих проблем? Для примера. Сказали не подумав называется. 

Или вы только пожеланиями, которые нужны вам в первую очередь, как элемент пути? Там то вы, понятно, никого не разделяете.

----------


## Neroli

> Вы реально (деньгами, своим трудом, вещами, едой) оказывали когда-нибудь поддержку?


Да и что?

Толь... Чета я не догоняю.
То что я не совершенство и не могу реально помочь дает вам право отзываться о ком угодно и как угодно? Такая логика да?




> Товарищи дамы, злобно, пафосно, самоуверенно, такое бякое, гневно - разбирайте в своих головах.


Если вам неприятна Ирина Рудых, и всё что с ней связанно, последуйте своему же совету - разберитесь в своей голове!

----------


## PampKin Head

Нероль, а ты бомжам еще не наливаешь?

----------


## ullu

> А вот вопрос: у тебя и у меня одинаковые фразы вызывают одинаковые эмоции и интерпретации и от чего это зависит?
> 
> Отсюда предпочитаю рефлексировать на воспринимаемый текст, а не свои эмоции, порождаемые воспринимаемым текстом.


да, да...конечно  :Smilie: 



> Мда... думал, что такое называют оффтоп.


Хм. Странно. А я думала что такое называют думать головой.

----------


## Толя

> Да и что?


То, что в отличие от нематериальных пожеланий - денег, еды, одежды и прочее у вас не бесконечное количество. Отдавая деньги алкоголику и т.д. вы спускаете их в унитаз. Поступаете неумно. Потому что могли бы отдать их на какой-нибудь переводческий проект, в фонд поддержки трансляций и т.д. Все, кто рвет на себе рубашку (никого лично из здесь присутствующих не имею ввиду) и утверждает, что все равно - главное отдать и т.д. банально не хочет сделать усилие мозгом и подумать. Потому что он безответственен.  Любит он себя настолько, что ему не нравится ответственность, которая есть ни что иное как причинность. В ней уже нету опоры на "ГЛАВНОЕ - ЭТО"  но есть возможность по недосмотру наломать дров. И с парамитами получается такая же тема. Те, кто не хочет нести ответственность начинают искать главное. Главное - это все отдать, главное - это выглядеть добрым, главное - это помочь (пофигу, что этот человек разрушает учение, а находящиеся с ним рядом бодхисатвы собирают баблос на подкуп и не могут дать ей по башке, разъяснив последствия действий, извращающих ваджраяну). Было бы честнее сразу сказать чем Ирина занимается, а не рисовать невинного практика-жертву непальского правосудия.              




> Толь... Чета я не догоняю.
> То что я не совершенство и не могу реально помочь дает вам право отзываться о ком угодно и как угодно? Такая логика да?


Не понял. Я против трактовки сострадания иначе чем освобождение от сансары. С какими действиями это сопряжено - вопрос обстоятельств. А все его неадекватные вариации на западный манер я называю богодельней. 




> Если вам неприятна Ирина Рудых, и всё что с ней связанно, последуйте своему же совету - разберитесь в своей голове!


Вы попробуйте провести грань между фактом, что человек нарушает обеты и вашей эмоциональной оценкой, которая возникает после того, как вы это прочитали и которую мне навешиваете.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Хм. Странно. А я думала что такое называют думать головой.


Думать головой нужно к месту.

А когда требуется бить головой (по мячу), то нужно бить, а не думать.

А по поводу деления... Не помню точно источника, но звучало примерно так: ...лучше помочь одному гецулю, чем ста мирянам; одному гелонгу, чем ста гецулям; одному арья-Бодхисаттве, чем ста гелонгам...

----------


## ullu

> Вы *НЕ* можете помочь.


Я могу, а вот вы не можете. Не потому что не можете передавать Дхарму, а потмоу что считаете что вы не можете помочь.



> Это вас возмущает, потому что устраиваете богодельню


Это меня возмущает потому что это возмущает меня.
Мне не нравится когда людей делят на достойных помощи и не достойных.



> а буддой вы пока не стали и указать путь к освобождению всем интересующимся не можете (что собственно смыслом устремления и является).


ну и что? теперь мне что , если я буддой пока не стала, и практики равностности что ли не практиковать?



> Вы реально (деньгами, своим трудом, вещами, едой) оказывали когда-нибудь поддержку? Взносы платите в общину или все деньги отправляете бомжу на спирт и людям, извращающим учение на решение своих проблем? Для примера. Сказали не подумав называется.


И так и так бывает. 
Разные бывают ситуации.

----------


## ullu

> Думать головой нужно к месту.
> 
> А когда требуется бить головой (по мячу), то нужно бить, а не думать.
> 
> А по поводу деления... Не помню точно источника, но звучало примерно так: ...лучше помочь одному гецулю, чем ста мирянам; одному гелонгу, чем ста гецулям; одному арья-Бодхисаттве, чем ста гелонгам...


Имхо, думать головой нужно всегда. Просто когда нужно действовать быстро то и думать нужно уметь быстро. Либо нужно уметь "не думать", но это не тоже самое что бить, а не думать.

По поводу деления - я знаю эту схему конечно же. 
Но вы сказали что вы не делите, на что я вам ответила ок. 
Если вы продолжаете эту же тему о разделении, то в этой классификации не идет речь о том , что гецул более достоин, чем сто гелонгов.
Если вы продолжаете не эту тему, то ни о чем другом кроме как о том что нельзя разделять на достойных и не достойных помощи я не говорила.

----------


## ullu

> Вы попробуйте провести грань между фактом, что человек нарушает обеты


Ну так от того что вы ей не поможете она не перестанет нарушать обеты.
так какой смысл ей не помогать?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Если вы продолжаете эту же тему о разделении, то в этой классификации не идет речь о том , что гецул более достоин, чем сто гелонгов.


Там также нет тем о том, что гелонг - это сто гецулей. Также там не идет речь, что гецуль менее достоин, чем сто гелонгов. Скажу больше: в той фразе не идет речь о тысячах вещей, понятий и концептов. Также в ней не говорится, что хоккей хуже футбола, Вася выше Пети, а Маня толще Веры.

Уллу, я пытаюсь говорить по теме топика, а ваши воззрения обо всем и всегда меня не очень интересуют.

----------


## ullu

> Там также нет тем о том, что гелонг - это сто гецулей. Также также там не идет речь, что гецуль менее достоин, чем сто гелонгов. Скажу больше6 в той фразе не идет речь тысяцех вещей, понятий и концептов. Также в ней не говорится, что хоккей хуже футбола, Вася выше Пети, а Маня толще Веры.


Вот и я об том же.

----------


## Толя

> Я могу, а вот вы не можете. Не потому что не можете передавать Дхарму, а потмоу что считаете что вы не можете помочь.


Здесь не раскрывается, что вы под помощью подразумеваете. Если некто считает, что он может помочь и т.д. Из этого не следует, что такой человек в состоянии это сделать. Это может быть фантазия, познание через анализ и т.д. Я примерно придерживаюсь - дар учения, как помощь от всего.  Но вразумить себя может только сам человек. 




> Это меня возмущает потому что это возмущает меня.
> Мне не нравится когда людей делят на достойных помощи и не достойных.


Это не ответ. Само из себя возмущение навряд ли появляется. Есть те, кто способен воспринять учение и те, кому это не интересно, например. Чему тут возмущаться?   




> ну и что? теперь мне что , если я буддой пока не стала, и практики равностности что ли не практиковать?


Практикуйте, я вам запрещаю что ли. Однако из того, что все одинаково пусто не следует равенство на относительном уровне. То, что вы к нему все меньше привязываетесь - это да, но тапком гвозди не забивают.        




> И так и так бывает. 
> Разные бывают ситуации.


В сообщении про деление, о котором Пампкин писал, речь идет как раз о том, что лучше. Потому что заслуги\благо и т.д. - воображаемы умом. И заканчивается это только при завершении накоплений заслуг-мудрости, образно выражаясь. Поэтому такая цепочка вполне понятна. Мне непонятно - зачем вам, если вы уже этих понятий не придерживаетесь говорить о какой-то помощи каким-то там всем. 




> Ну так от того что вы ей не поможете она не перестанет нарушать обеты. так какой смысл ей не помогать?


Смысла помогать тоже нету при такой трактовке. Потому что карму существ творят сами существа и никто не в силах ее изменить. Вы можете помочь создать некоторые условия. Но для этого надо быть или пробужденным (что не обсуждается) или действовать как идам соответствующей активностью, мудростью. Все остальное - это опираясь на слова Будды разруливать собственную ситуацию в соответствии со своими возможностями.

----------


## ullu

> Здесь не раскрывается, что вы под помощью подразумеваете. Если некто считает, что он может помочь и т.д. Из этого не следует, что такой человек в состоянии это сделать. Это может быть фантазия, познание через анализ и т.д. Я примерно придерживаюсь - дар учения, как помощь от всего.  Но вразумить себя может только сам человек.


Может быть, а может не быть. 
Я не придерживаюсь идеи о том, что помогать нужно обязательно от всего и никак иначе.
Поэтому мы с вами не придем к общему мнению в отношении возможности помощи.
Но речь шла не о том, что можем помочь или не можем помочь.
Нет никаких проблем в том, что бы сказать - мы вообще никому не можем помогать, не обращайтесь к нам за помощью. 
Это нормально.
Не нормально говорить : мы не помогаем именно вам потому что вы плохие, сами виноваты в своих проблемах, не достойны, обманщики и так далее.
Я собственно не выступаю за то, что бы все бросались помогать, я протестую против того что бы не помогать из-за такой постановки вопроса.



> Это не ответ. Само из себя возмущение навряд ли появляется. Есть те, кто способен воспринять учение и те, кому это не интересно, например. Чему тут возмущаться?


Причин у возмущения может быть миллион.
Вся гамма от неведения до сострадания и оттенки.
есть те, кто способен воспринять учение и те кто не способен, почему не возмущаться?



> Практикуйте, я вам запрещаю что ли. Однако из того, что все одинаково пусто не следует равенство на относительном уровне. То, что вы к нему все меньше привязываетесь - это да, но тапком гвозди не забивают.


Не запрещаете, но если вы будете оценивать других негативно и делить людей на достойных и не достойных вы мне будете мешать.
Конечно это мои личные проблемы, но почему я должна их держать в себе и не пытаться устранить то, что мне мешает?



> В сообщении про деление, о котором Пампкин писал, речь идет как раз о том, что лучше. Потому что заслуги\благо и т.д. - воображаемы умом. И заканчивается это только при завершении накоплений заслуг-мудрости, образно выражаясь. Поэтому такая цепочка вполне понятна. Мне непонятно - зачем вам, если вы уже этих понятий не придерживаетесь говорить о какой-то помощи каким-то там всем.


Там шла речь о том что лучше, если равностность уже выполняется. А я говорю о том, что равностность должна выполняться прежде , а затем уже можно соблюдать другие условия. Нельзя следовать совету кому подносить лучше не соблюдая при этом равностность, будет перекос .



> Смысла помогать тоже нету при такой трактовке. Потому что карму существ творят сами существа и никто не в силах ее изменить. Вы можете помочь создать некоторые условия. Но для этого надо быть или пробужденным (что не обсуждается) или действовать как идам соответствующей активностью, мудростью. Все остальное - это опираясь на слова Будды разруливать собственную ситуацию в соответствии со своими возможностями.


Ну вот раз помогать или не помогать одинаково бесмысленно , то зачем оставлять человека в обстоятельствах, причиняющих страдания?

----------


## Маша_ла

На самом деле, кидайтесь тапками, но история темная и даже ее обсуждение вызывает дисгармонию и вражду между единомышленниками. 
Вообще, мне говорили, что хорошо помогает большое кол-во мантр Ом мани пеме хум..

----------


## Толя

> Может быть, а может не быть. 
> Я не придерживаюсь идеи о том, что помогать нужно обязательно от всего и никак иначе. Поэтому мы с вами не придем к общему мнению в отношении возможности помощи.


Я и не хочу приходить к единому мнению. Что для вас помощь - вы так и не сказали. 




> Не нормально говорить : мы не помогаем именно вам потому что вы плохие, сами виноваты в своих проблемах, не достойны, обманщики и так далее. Я собственно не выступаю за то, что бы все бросались помогать, я протестую против того что бы не помогать из-за такой постановки вопроса.


Это избегание проблемных вопросов из-за личного дискомфорта. У вас эти слова, по всей видимости, вызывают определенные эмоции. Не очень позитивные. Я на них (слова) смотрю как на факт, а не личную неприязнь. Точно так же людей с христианским прошлым бесит то, что буддизм лучше в достижении освобождения. Они думают, что это унижает христианство. Но это просто факт, а они его толкуют из личных пристрастий. 




> Причин у возмущения может быть миллион.
> Вся гамма от неведения до сострадания и оттенки.
> есть те, кто способен воспринять учение и те кто не способен, почему не возмущаться?


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  




> Не запрещаете, но если вы будете оценивать других негативно и делить людей на достойных и не достойных вы мне будете мешать.
> Конечно это мои личные проблемы, но почему я должна их держать в себе и не пытаться устранить то, что мне мешает?


Вывернув все это наизнанку, в следующий раз такая реакция будет происходить еще более автоматично. Реализуете почти бессознательное раздражжение и т.п. (Про "оценивать негативно" я уже писал.) 




> Там шла речь о том что лучше, если равностность уже выполняется. А я говорю о том, что равностность должна выполняться прежде , а затем уже можно соблюдать другие условия. Нельзя следовать совету кому подносить лучше не соблюдая при этом равностность, будет перекос.


Лучше - это воображаемое умом. Если равенство уже есть по смыслу, а не через размышления, которые постепенно грубые клеши нейтрализуют, то обсуждать это считаю бессмысленным. Вам виднее, как говорится.   




> Ну вот раз помогать или не помогать одинаково бесмысленно , то зачем оставлять человека в обстоятельствах, причиняющих страдания?


Уллу, извините, но это фигня. Вы человека не спасете от страдания страдания, страдания перемен и страдания обусловленности. К тому же тюрьма - это не непосредственная смерть, пытки и прочее. От страданий он может избавиться только сам. Если есть способность - указывайте путь и т.д.

----------


## ullu

> Я и не хочу приходить к единому мнению. Что для вас помощь - вы так и не сказали.


Для меня помощь это любая помощь, не только давать учение.
Я уже писла в треде про счастье, что я считаю что нет смысла никакого страдать людям , когда можно не страдать. Поэтмоу я и считаю что если есть возможность помочь решить обычную проблему, то я выберу помочь решить, если конечно мне будет не лень, если мне будет не жалко и так далее...



> Это избегание проблемных вопросов из-за личного дискомфорта. У вас эти слова, по всей видимости, вызывают определенные эмоции. Не очень позитивные. Я на них (слова) смотрю как на факт, а не личную неприязнь. Точно так же людей с христианским прошлым бесит то, что буддизм лучше в достижении освобождения. Они думают, что это унижает христианство. Но это просто факт, а они его толкуют из личных пристрастий.


А мне так кажется что как раз те люди, которые избегают равностного отношения к тем кто их обманывает и к тем кто их не обманывает как раз и делают это из-за личного дискомфорта, который у них вызывает обман.
У меня эти слова о разделении вызывают сожаление, да. 



> Вывернув все это наизнанку, в следующий раз такая реакция будет происходить еще более автоматично. Реализуете почти бессознательное раздражжение и т.п. (Про "оценивать негативно" я уже писал.)


Нет, не будет. Это исключено. 



> Лучше - это воображаемое умом. Если равенство уже есть по смыслу, а не через размышления, которые постепенно грубые клеши нейтрализуют, то обсуждать это считаю бессмысленным. Вам виднее, как говорится.


Чего-то это куда-то не туда. мы говорили не о том есть ли равненство по смыслу или оно воображаемое умом.
Мы говорили о том подходит ли пример с подношениями гецулам или гелонгам к тому о чем мы тут спорим.



> Уллу, извините, но это фигня. Вы человека не спасете от страдания страдания, страдания перемен и страдания обусловленности. К тому же тюрьма - это не непосредственная смерть, пытки и прочее. От страданий он может избавиться только сам. Если есть способность - указывайте путь и т.д.


ну я не ставлю себе глобальных целей спасти мир . Мне просто не нравится когда люди страдают. Это не значит что я их люблю или там сострадаю им сильно, не мгу сказать что я чувству что-то такое . Просто когда члоевек страдает у меня есть желание что бы он мог обойтись без этого. Когда придет время для них освобождаться от страданий страдания и так далее я буду стараться им помочь в этом ( ну в меру своих возможностей и так далее конечно ), а пока не пришло это время то нет никакого смысла им страдать другими видами страданий, имхо.
Я конечно не бодхисаттва и не покладу свое счастье ради счастья других, но и смысла в каких либо страданиях других я не нахожу никакого, то есть если мне не жалко, не лень и так далее я выберу помочь и специально не создавать ни для кого страданий, если есть такая возможность и мне не лень, не жалко и так далее..

----------


## Skyku

ullu, да заплатили бы денег на спасение, и дело с концом.
Просят то конкретно.

А то действительно, одни подозрениями поделились, другие в ответ об великом сострадании.

А денег кто Ирине Рудых даст? Обычных таких, что просят?

Как я понимаю, Ирина Рудых и без Вас мастерица речи толкать. Ссылки в теме есть, желающие могут сходить и почитать.

*Дайте денег*!

----------


## PampKin Head

Не... 

Денег надо не Ирине заслать, а судье\адвокату\консулу\правозащитнику\семье жертвы\в монастырь. Остальное рассосется само.

----------


## Толя

Уллу




> Для меня помощь это любая помощь, не только давать учение.
> Я уже писла в треде про счастье, что я считаю что нет смысла никакого страдать людям , когда можно не страдать. Поэтмоу я и считаю что если есть возможность помочь решить обычную проблему, то я выберу помочь решить, если конечно мне будет не лень, если мне будет не жалко и так далее...


Не страдать есть только один способ. Любая помощь - это не определение. Уллу, я не говорю с вами с общепринятой точки зрения на помощь. Дать Василичу гаечный ключ, соседке одолжить денег - это не из той оперы. Вы сказали что можете помочь, реально.




> А мне так кажется что как раз те люди, которые избегают равностного отношения к тем кто их обманывает и к тем кто их не обманывает как раз и делают это из-за личного дискомфорта, который у них вызывает обман. У меня эти слова о разделении вызывают сожаление, да.


Равностность трактуете очень странно. Когда избегают неблагих деяний тела, речи и ума - в двойственность чтоли обязательно впадают? хехе       




> Нет, не будет. Это исключено.


Это закономерность. Вам ее не исключить.




> Чего-то это куда-то не туда. мы говорили не о том есть ли равненство по смыслу или оно воображаемое умом.
> Мы говорили о том подходит ли пример с подношениями гецулам или гелонгам к тому о чем мы тут спорим.


Да подходит. От этого будет больше пользы.




> ну я не ставлю себе глобальных целей спасти мир . Мне просто не нравится когда люди страдают. Это не значит что я их люблю или там сострадаю им сильно, не мгу сказать что я чувству что-то такое . Просто когда члоевек страдает у меня есть желание что бы он мог обойтись без этого. Когда придет время для них освобождаться от страданий страдания и так далее я буду стараться им помочь в этом ( ну в меру своих возможностей и так далее конечно ), а пока не пришло это время то нет никакого смысла им страдать другими видами страданий, имхо.


А на основании чего вы делаете вывод, что они не страдают после вашей помощи? Кроме как вашим воображением это ничем не объясняется. Поэтому помогать - нужно вам в первую очередь, т.к. это отношение к собственному же уму - хорошая карма или освобождающая карма бодхисаттвы. 




> Я конечно не бодхисаттва и не покладу свое счастье ради счастья других, но и смысла в каких либо страданиях других я не нахожу никакого, то есть если мне не жалко, не лень и так далее я выберу помочь и специально не создавать ни для кого страданий, если есть такая возможность и мне не лень, не жалко и так далее.


Вы упорно не говорите, что есть помощь. Если вы определились с тем, что есть помощь - по существу, то можно и действия совершать.

----------


## ullu

> *Дайте денег*!


Деньги это её проблема, моя проблема это не злиться на нее за то что она просит денег, а я не хочу ей их давать.

----------


## PampKin Head

Началось с проблем другого. А закончилось, как всегда, проблемой своего ума.

----------


## Толя

> Деньги это её проблема, моя проблема это не злиться на нее за то что она просит денег, а я не хочу ей их давать.


С чего вы только взяли, что на нее кто-то злится.

----------


## Skyku

> Деньги это её проблема, моя проблема это не злиться на нее за то что она просит денег, а я не хочу ей их давать.


Искренне.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Деньги это её проблема, моя проблема это не злиться на нее за то что она просит денег, а я не хочу ей их давать.


А ты никому ежемесячно не даешь денег? Нет? Так просто начни... Ничего в этом нет. И не стоит мучить мозг такими изысканными рассуждениями о сострадании, равностности , да о чем угодно...

Берешь и начинаешь помогать родителям, сестре... Просто кому то... А не сидишь в уголке и терзаешься о равностности.

Если трудно, то для начала можно перекладывать деньги из левой руки в правую и обратно... Как бы отдаешь...

Попробуй дать денег человеку, чтобы оплатил билет входной на ретрит... Или еще как...

----------


## Ануруддха

Тема закрывается. Если кто хочет чем-то помочь может связаться с организаторами темы.

----------

